# DID YOU ORDER THE CODE RED?!??!?!?!!!!!!!!?????????



## AWP (Mar 5, 2018)

YOU'RE GODDAMN RIGHT I DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AWW, YEAH! TIME TO FUCK START THE WEEK!!!!! THIS AIN'T A TRUMP TWEET, THIS IS THE FOR REAL!!!!! TIME TO GET BUSY LIVING OR GET BUSY DYING !!!! FUCK IT!!!!!!1!!!!!! YOU CAN SIT THERE AND GROW WEAK BY THE SECOND OR YOU CAN GO, GO, GO GODZILLA ON THE PLANET!!!! IF YOU HAVE COFFEE YOU CAN LIVE!!!! IF YOU HAVE WHISKEY YOU CAN BE A GOD!!!! THIS IS MATH!!!!

YOU HAVE A CHOICE!!!1 A BUNCH REALLY, BUT NO ONE CARES!!!!!!! YOUR CHOICE TODAY IS DO YOU RAGDOLL MONDAY OR LET MONDAY RAGDOLL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WATCH OUT FOR THE TRUFFLE BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## policemedic (Mar 5, 2018)

Fuck Monday. That is all.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 5, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Fuck Monday. That is all.



What he said.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Fuck Monday. That is all.



Agreed


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2018)

M.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2018)

Fuck Monday.  I'm going back to bed....


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fuck Monday.  I'm going back to bed....
> 
> View attachment 21697



I'd take that over the hovering around freezing, it may snow, may rain but guaranteed to be slippery forecast we've been getting.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

Where did you get Monday? At the shit store?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

@x SF med why all the hate bruh?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2018)

My Monday is complete , an AWP/Free inspiration of highest regard!  You haters all need to flush your heads down an Afghani toilet.

Monday is great!



Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> @x SF med why all the hate bruh?



Monday haters get hate...  Go back to start, do not pass go, do not collect $200....

DFSM (eggplant)....You do realize, I am the engineer on the hate train, right?    Take a look at the stats...  no hate you give will harm me, it will keep me warm through the winter and cool me in the summer... 


Okay....  who messed with the stats?  It must have been the last upgrade...  all of my lovely hate is gone...  this disappoints me greatly.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 5, 2018)

The hate has warmed up my coffee. Excellent...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2018)

policemedic said:


> The hate has warmed up my coffee. Excellent... Smithers



FIFY....   friggin expat Quebecois Cops...  can't get nothin right...


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

The words for all the PAC Rim karaoke lovers

The silicon chip inside her head
Gets switched to overload
And nobody's gonna go to school today
She's going to make them stay at home
And daddy doesn't understand it
He always said she was as good as gold
And he can see no reason
'Cause there are no reasons
What reason do you need to be sure
Oh, oh, oh tell me why
I don't like Mondays
Tell me why
I don't like Mondays
Tell me why
I don't like Mondays


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

This is everyday for me


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> @x SF med why all the hate bruh?




Hate is good. Let it flow. Feel the hate.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

DC said:


> This is everyday for me




Go catch some crabs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 5, 2018)

Carpe Diem: Make the Day your Bitch


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

Went waaaaaaay back into the spank bank for this. Soooooooo Hot!


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 5, 2018)

Sure, the dog puked a mystery substance that stained the basement carpet.
Sure, we found that someone slid into my wife's car while it was parked last night in front of our house, then drove away with no note or door knock.
Sure, my entire phone system at the office shit the bed.

All before 0800.

But Monday, you shall be finished out strong after my trance like berserker fury goes full tilt boogie, I promise you that.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

What^^^^^^^^is that?


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 5, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> What^^^^^^^^is that?



It goes with my previous Monday thread theme.  Because ridiculous.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> Sure, the dog puked a mystery substance that stained the basement carpet.
> Sure, we found that someone slid into my wife's car while it was parked last night in front of our house, then drove away with no note or door knock.
> Sure, my entire phone system at the office shit the bed.
> 
> ...



Monday is for killing the evildoers!  Go get some, Doc.

BTW, that is one hell of a pic...  you should make that your avatar.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

This may or may not have happened on a Mondy but I came across it and LOLed.


----------



## 256 (Mar 5, 2018)

I worked as SRO today and found out that the school district is teaching the middle-schoolers to program robots (cool stuff). It made me realize that I probably wasn’t smart enough to fair very well in this era of schooling...


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 5, 2018)

My Monday?  I found out that my renal labs are really out of whack and I may have renal failure.  Woo hoo!  Go me!

Fuck Monday.....


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 5, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> My Monday?  I found out that my renal labs are really out of whack and I may have renal failure.  Woo hoo!  Go me!
> 
> Fuck Monday.....



Well that sucks.  Fingers crossed that its manageable.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't mind Mondays, usually. I hate living CONUS and doing business on GMT.


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Go catch some crabs.


I have them already 🧜🏾‍♂️


----------

